# ZILLA'S NEW GATOR PIT (PICS)



## zilla (Oct 10, 2005)

Here are a few pics of my new pit. Enjoy

ZILLA  

http://www.kodakgallery.com/BrowsePhoto ... rt_order=0


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2005)

That's a very nice pit, Zilla.  I love the idea of an upright.  Is yours set up with a baffle to cook/warm?  Is your pit tuned?  Man, I'd love to have one of those but on 2 wheels ~ 15 inchers!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 10, 2005)

Man Zilla, what a great looking pit.  I GOT PIT ENVY!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 10, 2005)

FIRE that thing up!  :grin:  Great looking unit.


----------



## zilla (Oct 10, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> That's a very nice pit, Zilla.  I love the idea of an upright.  Is yours set up with a baffle to cook/warm?  Is your pit tuned?  Man, I'd love to have one of those but on 2 wheels ~ 15 inchers!



Hey Joker, The pit has 6 tuning plates and those are adjusted to regulate the temps in both the Horz. and upright. It doesn't have and adjustment on the baffle between the two compartments though. 

ZILLA


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 10, 2005)

Great looking pit! You must be one proud dude !


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 10, 2005)

Well, that sure is big!  You gonna cater with that monster!!??  How many people in the family!  WOW...that is a big unit!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 10, 2005)

wow!  Congrats!

EVWERYONE IS GETTING A PIT BUT ME!!!!!!! :vent:  :vent:  :vent:


----------



## DaleP (Oct 10, 2005)

Nice. I got pit envy too.


----------



## Finney (Oct 10, 2005)

Really looks good.  Now would you guys stop buying these great looking pits. :-X


----------



## zilla (Oct 10, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Well, that sure is big!  You gonna cater with that monster!!??  How many people in the family!  WOW...that is a big unit!



No pro catering in the plans but cooking for my family is another thing. Wife and I have 7 kids, my wife has 11 brothers and sisters I have 4 and everyone one has kids. Add a steady stream of friends and that equals a full pit. I don't just cook meat in my cookers. I do beans, veggies, spuds, corn, all at the same time so it can get crowded in there. I also will do a fair number of wild hogs and other game this coming winter as well as some smoked Turkeys for some folks around the holidays.   

I hope to post some cooking pics soon. I,m right in the middle of seasoning it so this weekend will be the first real cook.  :!: 

ZILLA


----------



## zilla (Oct 10, 2005)

Lets see....The first thing I'm going to smoke will be.... 4 racks of spares, 2 chickens and 2 pork butts. If my son comes up from the coast I will have to double that. When he comes to visit he always brings at least one shipmate,  and then there are the girlfriends, and some of his buddy's from high school, and they always know when dinner time is.  :grin: Add our extended family and I'll be quite buzy.  :!: 

ZILLA


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2005)

zilla said:
			
		

> Lets see....The first thing I'm going to smoke will be.... 4 racks of spares, 2 chickens and 2 pork butts. If my son comes up from the coast I will have to double that. When he comes to visit he always brings at least one shipmate,  and then there are the girlfriends, and some of his buddy's from high school, and they always know when dinner time is.  :grin: Add our extended family and I'll be quite buzy.  :!:
> 
> ZILLA


Sounds like you might need to hire a photographer for that event ~ I'm available!! :welcm:


----------



## zilla (Oct 10, 2005)

Lets see Upstate New York to San Antonio, Texas Hmmm.....If ya left tomorrow driving you could be here by friday with no trouble. :grin: Any time any of you come this way I hope you rattle my cage, I would love to meet you over some fine BBQ and beer at my place.  San Antonio is a GREAT!!! vacation spot! :!: Hey Joker have you posted any of your photographs on the net or this site at all?

ZILLA


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 10, 2005)

zilla said:
			
		

> Lets see Upstate New York to San Antonio, Texas Hmmm.....If ya left tomorrow driving you could be here by friday with no trouble. :grin: Any time any of you come this way I hope you rattle my cage, I would love to meet you over some fine BBQ and beer at my place.  San Antonio is a GREAT!!! vacation spot! :!: Hey Joker have you posted any of your photographs on the net or this site at all?
> 
> ZILLA



Have you seen his avatar?


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2005)

zilla said:
			
		

> Lets see Upstate New York to San Antonio, Texas Hmmm.....If ya left tomorrow driving you could be here by friday with no trouble. :grin: Any time any of you come this way I hope you rattle my cage, I would love to meet you over some fine BBQ and beer at my place.  San Antonio is a GREAT!!! vacation spot! :!: Hey Joker have you posted any of your photographs on the net or this site at all?
> 
> ZILLA


With the price of gas and the mileage of my Yukon, I’d fly for sure.  Unless, I was picking up a brand new pit that is!  I spent 8 weeks in SA back in the summer of ’74 ~ Did BT at Lackland and layed over 2 weeks before being bussed to Biloxi, MS.  Got to see the Alamo and surrounding area while I was there (they didn’t let us out much) and I vividly remember flying over SA at 1:30 in the morning after being delayed in Atlanta for hours. Beautiful city from the air at night!  I’m strictly amateur when it comes to photography but some of my stuff isn’t too bad.  Some of my pics are in the Oinktoberfest thread and there are a few sunsets scattered here and there on this board from our house on the river but none on the web.  

Have fun with that beautiful new pit ~ She sure is a beaut!!  Here I go getting  fftop:  again....

Nick, stop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## The Missing Link (Oct 10, 2005)

Zilla great looking pit. what size did you go with on your pit?


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2005)

Link, according to the captions on his pics, he has a 24"x24' firebox, 24"x40" horizontal and a 24"x24"x36" vertical on there.


----------



## The Missing Link (Oct 10, 2005)

will did I miss that are what thanks.


----------



## zilla (Oct 10, 2005)

No problemo dude,  My pictures were bigger than most computer screens can see and the notes were hard to see. You just have to use you vert scroll.

ZILLA


----------



## Finney (Oct 10, 2005)

Zilla,
Was you pit already bad?  I noticed you had it schackled in a few of those pictures.  Did it see Lulu and want to run off to VA?


----------



## zilla (Oct 10, 2005)

Well Finney, here is the low down on the chain.  I had to use a "come a long" to lower the dern thing off the trailer cuz it so damned heavy and the chain was the tie point for that process. I just didn't notice the chain was still there till all the pictures were taken. And besides the key was waaaaay out in the front yard in my truck see. I I didn't have time to go get it.   Thats my story and I'm sticken to it.

ZILLA


----------



## Finney (Oct 10, 2005)

Okay...
Stop yelling.  lol


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 11, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> zilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay! #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o


----------

